# 2012 Best DAC & AMP for Sennheiser HD650



## rajivranjan

I am planning to upgrade to more serious listening. For headphones I have always been big fan of Sennheisers hence finalised on HD650. Looking forward to use the cans for
   
  Use 1 - On chair entertainment
    Source : Apple MacBook Pro
    Amp : ??
    DAC : ??
    Headphone : Sennheiser HD650
   
  Use 2 - Little mobile in-home entertainment
    Source : Apple iPod touch
    Amp : ??
    DAC : ??
    Headphone : Sennheiser HD650
   
  I read lot of discussions and articles to choose the best of Amp & DAC to fit the 2 uses. I have around £200.00 to £300.00 to invest on best Amp + DAC. Waiting for response. Thanks


----------



## Mutnat

No personal experience, but the headfonia guys seem to like the Bottlehead Crack amp with the HD650's quite a lot:  http://www.headfonia.com/bottlehead-crack-otl-addiction/


----------



## ZARIM

the Nuforce iCon iDo, Fiio E17 + E9, Nuforce iCon HDP, Matrix Mini i and iBasso D7 are pretty good sounding for the price will power the HD650 well.


----------



## rajivranjan

Thanks Mutnat. I tried finding ways to get these amp in UK. Which doesn't look straight forward. Do you know any alternative?
   
  Thanks Zarim for your suggestions. I was reading another discussion on head-fi @
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/599568/need-desktop-amp-dac-for-my-sennheiser-hd-650-under-250/15
  
  There wasn't any conclusion on the best amp + dac combination.
  Other head-fier preferred money spending on AMP rather on DAC. What is your opinion? Apart from
  1. NuForce iCon iDo
  2. Fiio E17 + E9
  3. NuForce iCon HDP
  4. Matrix mini
  5. iBasso D7
   
  What do you suggest about schiit asgard? Is it advisable to just buy Asgard without investing on DAC?


----------



## bjonbjonbjon

I've got an asgard paired with my HD650. My setup is currently onboard MOBO soundcard -> asgard->hd650. 
  In terms of the amp performance, it does make a hell lot of different than just running it through my pc's audio jack. I dont have first hand experience on a dac tho, planning to get a bifrost but open to suggestions.


----------



## rajivranjan

Well, after some research I think either of below should help Senn hd650 sound it's best in the price range of under £400.
   
  1. NuForce Icon HDP
  2. Maverick AudionTubemagic D1
   
  Really confused between the two; hence looking for headfiers to share some experience here.


----------



## JuanseAmador

Go with the TubeMagic since you have way more features. And it is made for the HD650, in fact they always use the HD650 to test the amp!
  And for portable, PA2V2, CMoyBB or Graham Slee Voyager


----------



## rajivranjan

Thanks JuanseAmador for your suggestion.


----------



## JuanseAmador

Quote: 





rajivranjan said:


> Thanks JuanseAmador for your suggestion.


 
  You're welcome


----------



## Archerious

I personally think the Schiit Bifrost and Asgard make one hell of a combo. Shoot, that combo could probably drive 600ohm cans easily!


----------



## sunninho

Just on paper, and for the price of the Icon HDP, the Asus Xonar One looks interesting too.


----------



## rajivranjan

Sunninho I have a laptop as my source of digital files and planning to take USB output to drive the DAC and Headphone amp. Xonar will not help me there. Do you suggest "NuForce Icon HDP" is better than "Schiit Bifrost and Asgard together" ? 
   
BTW I have bought Sennheiser HD650 and am really amazed with the quality of sound being produced. Currently I playing songs directly from iPod straight to HD650. I'm sure if I bring in a DAC+Headamp combo in between; will bring a new dimension to the sound to these 300 ohm cans. What say?


----------



## sunninho

From what I understand, and forgive me for not having tried any of them and going only from specs, the HDP and Xonar both require A/C power as they are not "portable" amps that run solely on battery power.  It seems, though, based on popularity and reviews that the Icon HDP is the way to go when compared with the Asus Xonar Essence One. 
   
  As for portability, if you're planning on using an iPod a lot, I'd just go with the Schiit Bitfrost/Asgard combo.  From your considered list, that's probably the best all-in-one solution for both PC and iPod.


----------



## Koolpep

Hi,

I have the NuForce icon HDP and the Asgard as well as a Valhalla. I don't have the hd650 though but the hd598. The Asgard and HDP will both open new soundscapes on your headphones, richer, roomier, fuller sound.

I mostly use the HDP as DAC connected to the Asgard. 

Whatever way you are going, it will be an improvement. The HDP is closest to being sort of portable, compared to the Schiits, which are certainly no devices you want to travel with. However even the HDP will need a power socket. 

I am very happy with both of them, but if you ask me for a recommendation it would be Bifrost with Asgard. That combo is future proof and amazing bang for your buck. I doubt you would ever need anything else as, they are the perfect companions for Senns.

Cheers,
K


----------



## MattTCG




----------



## arcticears

Well let me throw my 2 cents in.  I just got the HD650's and paired them with the Leckerton Audio UHA-6S MKII.  I find it to be a very good match.  I use it pretty much just as you described your intended uses would be.  I do not know how hard it would be to get it outside of the US though.


----------



## imackler

Can anyone comment on the Yulong U100 w/ the HD650?


----------



## SennHI808

Has anyone tried HD650 with ALO Audio Pan Am?!


----------



## shigzeo

Yes, I have, but not long enough to form a thesis. What do you need to know? The Pan Am is at its best with headphones over 300Ω and good with headphones over 60Ω. I have a rather lengthy review up finally today.
  Quote: 





sennhi808 said:


> Has anyone tried HD650 with ALO Audio Pan Am?!


----------



## SennHI808

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Yes, I have, but not long enough to form a thesis. What do you need to know? The Pan Am is at its best with headphones over 300Ω and good with headphones over 60Ω. I have a rather lengthy review up finally today.


 
  I have read the review, which is going to hurt my wallet!! I was just throwing the Pan Am out there as an option for the OP to look at!! I see the Gateway, how do you like it compared to the Passport other than portability? Thanks again!


----------



## 4ND3R5

I'm running my HD650s through an Asus E1 and have to say that they sound awesome. I must admit that I do not have a lot of experience (none really) with other amps but according to reviews I've read the E1 has really good bang-for-buck and my ears concur.


----------



## FlatNine

Quote: 





rajivranjan said:


> I am planning to upgrade to more serious listening. For headphones I have always been big fan of Sennheisers hence finalised on HD650. Looking forward to use the cans for
> 
> Use 1 - On chair entertainment
> Source : Apple MacBook Pro
> ...


 
   
   
  I too love my HD650's. I also have the iPod Touch. For me, the TTVJ Slim amp is a great match for your source and the 650's. It is a somewhat warm sound, lively and smooth, not harsh in any way. I have listened for hours on end with no fatigue whatsoever. It is a great combination!


----------



## Painterspal

As a completely different approach, why not spend a little more and buy an iBasso DX100. Very good with the Senns and a great one box solution at home _and_ on the move. Down the road you could add a better desk top amp to complement it and extract a little more from the 650s, but it's amazing by itself.


----------



## yuerakuten

What do you guys think about the RSA Predator? I haven't seen many threads discussing nowadays.

 Is it really overpriced? How does it compare like the newcomers like the O2DAC?


----------



## ookiedukes

I currently own a Woo Audio 3+, as well as a pair of Sen Hd 650's. I was using them through a Nad c326bee integrated receiver, which was feed with a rotel cd player, as well as a Project 3 turntable.
  To be honest, I was not happy with the digital sound, wether it be through cd's, or an ipod played through the receivers input. The analog vinyl sounded awesome through the Woo, and Hd650's.
   
  Just the other day I ordered a Dac through Schiit audio. I got the Modi for $99. and man what a difference.
  This dac is being fed from a usb of a old and tired HP laptop
  . 
  This dac puts out 24/96 as its max, and thats fine with me, I could not be happier with the way things are sounding now.
  If you have a woo, crack or other OTL amplifier with HD 650's, and you are not using a dac, I suggest you send a $100 and try the Schiit modi, it will make a World of difference.
  This is my first step into the world of dac's, and this one surely makes a great improvement.


----------



## chimmycham

Schiit Magni/Modi
  
 Nuforce Icon-2
  
 Which would be better?
  
 (Sennheiser HD598s, and DIY Amiga speakers)


----------



## slayerming2

chimmycham said:


> Schiit Magni/Modi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magni/modi ton better!


----------



## FightCat

Hello,
  
 Just purchased a pair of HD650 yesterday.
  
 Hi-fi enthusiasts in Turkey have recommended Matrix M-Stage Dac/Amp to go with it whereas I had Asus Xonar U7 in mind.
  
 Gaming-wise which one should I go for? Music-wise, would U7 be trampled too badly by Matrix ?
  
 Thank you.


----------

